# Refurbished MacBook on the way. :D



## raekwon (Mar 7, 2008)

Aww, yeah.







2.2Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB RAM (after I install the RAM I got from OWC)
160GB HDD

Regular price: $1499. Refurb store price: $1049. It'll be here next week. My Mac mini will likely become a file server.


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw that deal and thought it had to be a mistake! What an awesome deal!


----------



## raekwon (Mar 8, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> I saw that deal and thought it had to be a mistake! What an awesome deal!



Yeah, the refurb store generally has really good deals. Usually the best deals are on models that have just been replaced in the lineup (for instance, the MacBook I got is the former high-end model, but was just replaced by a 2.4GHz model).


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 11, 2008)

So has it arrived yet? How do you like it?


----------



## raekwon (Mar 14, 2008)

Just came in today. Loving it!


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 15, 2008)

*Great!*



raekwon said:


> Just came in today. Loving it!


And you'll like it even more a week from now! It just keeps getting better!


----------



## Casey (Mar 15, 2008)

My PowerBook G4 (1.25 GHz) is still running strong. Have had a few bumps along the way (needed a new hard drive), but she's around 4 years old!


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the fact that these things last. I really didn't like replacing PCs every two years. This was one of the primary factors in my decision. I'm now sixteen days in to it and I haven't regretted it at all.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 16, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> I like the fact that these things last. I really didn't like replacing PCs every two years. This was one of the primary factors in my decision. I'm now sixteen days in to it and I haven't regretted it at all.



That's the main reason I went ahead and spent the extra $100 on 4GB of RAM. Give it an extra couple of years on top of its already-great longevity.


----------



## etexas (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice "puter"! Mac Rocks!


----------

